# Exo terra Nano tall? Question?



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 5, 2014)

I am thinking about purchasing a lot of exo terra terrariums. I am going to use them on some Sphodromantis viridis, and some Hierodula majusculas. Are these the right sizes

(The sizes are 8" x 8" x 12')? Will the humidity be right in the terrariums? 

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Reptile-Habitats/I/Exo-Terra-Terrariums.aspx


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel like that 8x8x12 would be a bit cramped for an adult of those species...

You can regulate the humidity by misting. those have a mesh lid so I wouldn't worry about too much humidity, but maybe too little.


----------



## Kara S (Jun 19, 2016)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a lot of exo terra terrariums. I am going to use them on some Sphodromantis viridis, and some Hierodula majusculas. Are these the right sizes
> 
> (The sizes are 8" x 8" x 12')? Will the humidity be right in the terrariums?
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Reptile-Habitats/I/Exo-Terra-Terrariums.aspx


Did you try the enclosure? I have a sphodromantis lineola and I am trying to figure out how big his final enclosure needs to be. Thanks.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Jul 5, 2016)

I have an L3 Peacock Mantis in one of these with a vermiculite substrate. Humidity is a little high at 80% which I'll sort out at the next full clean. I added too much water at the beginning. I was worried he would find it too big to effectively hunt but he catches his feeder flies (green and bluebottles) with absolutely no problems at all. I'll post a picture of the setup later today.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is my Nano set up:


----------



## Kara S (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Jul 12, 2016)

It's now had a good clean out with fresh substrate which I sprayed after I put it in. Humidity is now down to a good level of 55%.

I do wish the Nano had some sort of feeding hole. The only way in is the lid or door, so I have to knock out Manny's feeders by putting them in the freezer and then popping them in via the lid or door depending on where Manny is at the time.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jul 14, 2016)

Manny's home looks wonderful! I'd like to eventually pick up a nano for one of my mantids, but I'm afraid it would look awful because I'm not the best at decorating enclosures.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Jul 15, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Manny's home looks wonderful! I'd like to eventually pick up a nano for one of my mantids, but I'm afraid it would look awful because I'm not the best at decorating enclosures.


It's dead easy really. A few silk leaves at the back, some fake orchids between them and a few twigs and branches in the middle. I left out the Nano background as it takes up too much room.


----------

